# Sun To Hold Banner Raising Ceremony on May 20th



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

UNCASVILLE, CT. (May 11, 2005) - The Connecticut Sun will hold a banner raising ceremony prior to the season opener against the New York Liberty on Saturday, May 20th at 7 p.m.

The ceremony, which will begin prior to tip-off, will celebrate the team's 2005 Eastern Conference Championship. Fans are encouraged to arrive early. The doors to the arena will open at 6 p.m. Fans should plan on being seated by 6:35 p.m.

All fans in attendance on May 20th will receive a commemorative Eastern Conference Championship mini-banner.

Prior to the game, the Sun will hold a Fan Festival at Mohegan Sun's Winter Entrance from 4 to 7 p.m. The Fan Festival is open to the public. WQGN-FM Q105 will be broadcasting live. There will also be jugglers, face painters and interactive games. The Solar Power Dance Team and mascot Blaze will also be on hand to sign autographs and pose for pictures.

Tickets are still available for the game. Sun season tickets and five-and six-game mini-plans are now available. For more information, call 1.877.SUN.TIXX or go to www.connecticutsun.com.


----------

